# Was tragt ihr, wenn ihr mit dem MTB unterwegs seid und wie seid ihr dann ausgerüstet?



## Goethe (26. Mai 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr an Kleidung tragt, wenn ihr mit dem MTB unterwegs seid und gerade *nicht* zur Arbeit oder zu einem Date fahrt.

Und außerdem, wie ihr und euer Bike bei einer Tagestour (sagen wir mal 70 km) ausgerüstet seid.

Was für Schuhe tragt ihr? Spezielle oder ganz normale? Modell/Marke?

Was für Hosen? 3/4-Hosen? Hochgekrempelte Jeans? Kurze Radlerhosen? Modell/Marke?

Was für T-Shirts bzw. Polo-Shirts tragt ihr? Normal oder mit Funktion? Modell/Marke?

Tragt ihr auch Handschuhe? Also solche, wo die Finger natürlich zu sehen sind. Modell/Marke?

Bekommt euer Bike für solche Tagestouren zusätzliche Ausrüstung? Wenn ja welche? Sieht es dann völlig anders aus, als wenn ihr nur mal kurz durch die Stadt oder ins nächste Dorf fahrt?

*Fragen über Fragen, aber es interessiert mich ernsthaft. Aus euren Antworten kann ich lernen und den einen oder anderen Hinweis auch für mich umsetzen. Bin MTB-Neuling. Danke!*


----------



## Der Physiker (26. Mai 2011)

-Lycra mit Polster darüber ne Shorts (verschiedene Marken z.B. Gore)
-Tricot, am liebsten weit, damit die wampe nicht so spannt (Fox langarm bis 32°)
-Helm (MET Chaos)
-Brille je billig desto gut
-Socken 
-Specialized Klickschuhe
-Rucksack mit integriertem RÜckenprotektor immer mit Schlauch und werkzeug.
--der bei Tagestouren auch mit Trinkblase bestückt wird
--der auch meine Raceface Knieschützer transportiert.
-Handschuhe roeckl DH (immer Langfinger-deutlich angenehm wenn man mall ungewollt in den Kies fasst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frauentauscher (26. Mai 2011)

Zu welcher Jahreszeit meinst du denn so? Und bei welchen Temperaturen? Weil im Winter hab isch mehr an als im Sommer und so. Und früh morgens eh immer mehr als mittags in der Sonne....


----------



## Goethe (26. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich spreche natürlich jetzt vom Frühsommer/Sommer/Spätsommer.

Ich war heute mal bei SportScheck, habe bei Globetrotter und bei J.W. geschaut: So richtig schicke Shirts die gleichzeitig funktionell sind gibt es nicht wirklich. Die Dinger hängen an mir runter, als hinge ich in einem nassen Sack.

Ich muss mir mein Equipment erst nach und nach zusammenkaufen. Ohne Ahnung dauert das natürlich - und wenn man dann auch noch eine gute Figur mit den Klamotten und dem Zubehör machen will, umso länger.


----------



## user_0815 (26. Mai 2011)

jogger u tshirt / pullover


----------



## highland (26. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> jogger u tshirt / pullover



wenn ich mich aufs mb setze, dann bin ich ebenfalls mit kurzer baumwoll sporthose, und nem t-shirt ausgestattet. wenns kühler ist noch ein sweater drüber, wenns nasser ist, ne regenjacke.
ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es noch andere gibt. alle aber auch wirklich alle anderen fahren nur noch mit super funktionstrikot rum. ohne scheint es kaum noch zu gehen. alles rennfahrer?

nur bei langen mehrtägigen touren greif ich dann auch schon mal zu einer radhose, da ist das polster dann schon recht angenehm.

dabei hab ich immer, wasser,schlauch, werkzeug, handy, notgroschen, pumpe und f-zeug. 

mit rucksack dann noch nen zweiten schlauch, apfelsaft, wasser, messer, was langärmliges wenn die sonne mal wieder zu früh untergeht^^ und licht


----------



## user_0815 (26. Mai 2011)

jogger iss nich einfach nur eine hose, jogger iss ein lebensgefühl, eine philosophie 

trag übrigens nich direkt das was man unter "jogger" versteht sondern solche sporthosen hier... (ok etwas weiter sind sie... das wohl ne tussi da)




davon hab ich glaub ich 10 stück oder so... jeanshosen 2, nur eine davon passt mir richtig


----------



## Goethe (26. Mai 2011)

highland schrieb:


> ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es noch andere gibt. alle aber auch wirklich alle anderen fahren nur noch mit super funktionstrikot rum. ohne scheint es kaum noch zu gehen. alles rennfahrer?



Das irritiert mich eigentlich auch: MTB-Fahrer mit Rennrad-Kleidung? Deshalb ja auch meine Eingangsfrage nach der Bekleidung bei MTB-Touren.

Andererseits: Da schwitzt man ja auch. Gibt es denn auch unauffällige Funktionskleidung, die zu MTB passt?


----------



## iglg (27. Mai 2011)

Goethe schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich eigentlich auch: MTB-Fahrer mit Rennrad-Kleidung? Deshalb ja auch meine Eingangsfrage nach der Bekleidung bei MTB-Touren.
> 
> Andererseits: Da schwitzt man ja auch. Gibt es denn auch unauffällige Funktionskleidung, die zu MTB passt?



Bestell Dir mal einen Rose-Katalog. Da hast Du eine komplette Marktübersicht.

Was es dann wird, entscheidest Du.

Ich trage von je her normale Bike-Kleidung, also Funktionstrikot und enge Radhose mit Polster.

Bin aber auch Tourenfahrer, der schnell und stark schwitzt und unter den Bedingungen finde ich diese Variante für sehr geeignet.

Das gilt aber nicht mehr als cool, weil es heute eher lässig aussehen soll...

Außerdem fahre ich meist mit Rucksack und Trinkblase, weil ich kein Gewichtsfetischist bin und lieber mal ein Kleidungsstück zu viel mit habe, als mir vom Wetterwechsel auf der Tour die Laune verderben zu lassen.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich schon mit dem MTB unterwegs bin, mache ich Sport ergo funktionelle Kleidung:

 3/4 Trägerhose mit Einsatz
 Langarmtrikot mit Mesh-Shirt drunter/ Langarm/Kurzarm je nach Temperatur
 Helm und Handschuhe und Brille
 Klickpedalschuhe + Sportsocken
 ganz kleine Satteltasche mit Platz für Lightschlauch, Heber und Flickzeug
 2x 750ml Wasser in Trinkflaschen
 ein Reserveriegel, den ich seltenst brauche
 Handy im Trikot 
 Pumpe am Rad

Mit der Ausrüstung fahre ich eigentlich alles, und bin bis jetzt immer zuhause angekommen. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht warum ich mehr mitnehmen sollte.


----------



## HomerMix (27. Mai 2011)

Ab 15 Grad:
3/4 ; 2/3 oder wie auch immer Hose...
T-Shirt kurzarm... welches auch immer oben im Schrank liegt.
Turn/Sportschuhe.
Dann noch ein Rucksack um Schlauch, Pumpe, Werkzeug, Karte, Schlüssel, Handy, Geldbeutel, usw... zu transportieren.
Am Bike is immer ne Trinkflasche dran.

Unter 15 Grad das ganze in lang(Hose+Shirt)

Wenn deutlich unter 10 Grad noch ma Thermo-unterwäsche dazu sammt Pulli und Had.

Damit bin ich die letzten 20 Jahre immer gut an und heimgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (27. Mai 2011)

sobalds richtung 16 17 grad geht kurze hose mit innenfutter zum rausnehmen, dann mutlifunktions shirt und jacke von löffler ab 20 kurz arm und bein, schuhe hab ich immer meine vans an sind echt super für alles


----------



## Serrox (27. Mai 2011)

- Langarmtrikot  http://www.sport-elite.de/sfr/shop/...FE-NR-2925&bez=Ziener+Herren+Radtrikot+Cristo

- Shorts http://www.sportabteilung.de/Ziener_Radhose_Shorts_Cobain_Men.htm?affiliate=froogle

- Brille von Alpina

- Helm vom ALDI (sitzt gut und war günstig)

- Schuhe Adidas Vans, damit kann ich optimal fahren

Kein Rucksack oder ähnliches, nur eine kleine Satteltasche mit Flickzeug


----------



## Chrige (27. Mai 2011)

- Kurzarmtrikot und wenn kalt Langarmtrikot oder funktionelle Jacke darüber
- Kurze Hosen mit Polster darüber Shorts (bei Kälte 3/4 Hose)
- Helm (MET)
- Brille
- Sportsocken
- Specialized Bikeschuhe für Klickpedalen
- Specialized Handschuhe
- Immer 750ml Trinkflasche dabei
- Immer kleine Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug
- Immer Handy, Taschentücher, Notfallgroschen und Asthmaspray in Trikottasche/Rucksack

Bei Tagestouren zusätzlich
- Rucksack mit Trinkblase, Riegel/Banane..., Regenjacke


----------



## micha555 (27. Mai 2011)

- Unterhose (!) willst du hier auch die Marke wissen?
- enge Radhose mit Polster von Sugoi, Spezialized oder Rose
- Funktionsunterhemd von Odlo, BikeWear oder Dynamics
- Trikot kurz, durchgehender RV, Spezialized, Gonso oder NoName
- MTB Schuhe mit Klettverschluss von Shimano mir SPD Klickies
- Brille (Brillenträger) bzw. Sonnenbrille mit geschliffenen Gläsern
- KED Spiro Helm
- Spezialized Unterhelmmütze 
- NoName Handschuhe, Fingerfrei
- Sportsocken
- Nach Temperatur: Rad-Weste

Immer dabei: 
- Windbraker, bei wechselhaftem Wetter GoreBikeware Regenjacke.
- Werkzeug und Notfallset (im 2. Flaschenhalter), Müsliriegel
- 1 Wasserflasche
- Handy

Nach Tourlänge/Temperatur
- Rucksack
- Wasser
- Verpflegung
- Trikot
- Beinlinge
- Softsheljacke bzw. Ärmel für die Weste oben

Ich war einmal im Herbst zu leicht gekleidet, seitdem bin ich da etwas paranoid.

Noch ein Wort zur Funktionskleidung: ich war da eher skeptisch bis ablehnend. Zum Glück läuft meine Frau sehr viel und weit und hat mich überzeugt, was gescheites zu kaufen. Der Unterschied ist gigantisch! Wer nicht viel Geld hat sollte mit der Radhose anfangen, dann Funktionsunterhemd und so weiter....


----------



## Segler1963 (27. Mai 2011)

Kleidung Grundausstattung im Sommer: 
Kurzarmtrikot, evtl Wechseltrikot
Evtl. Jeantex T300 Regenjacke/Weste
Armlinge
Beinlinge
Gonso Billy Hose
Sportstrümpfe
Specialized Tahoe Schuhe
Addidas Adivista Brille 
Alpina Helm

Mitgeführt bzw verwendet werden je nach Wetter und  Streckenprofil:

Top Peak MTB Rack mit passender Tasche oder Rucksack
Laufradsatz mit Sammy Slics oder Fat Alberts
0,75l Trinkflasche oder 1-3l Trinkblase
1-3 Müsliriegel 
Flickzeug oder Ersatzschlauch
Multitool
1 Satz Bremsbeläge
Toppeak Pumpe, evtl. auch Dämpferpumpe
Geld
Abus Bordo Granit Schloss
Handy mit [email protected] Navigation
Kettennieter und Kettenschloß

Da ist jetzt einiges zusammengekommen, ich fahre aber oft lange Strecken und habe keine Lust mitten in der Pampa plötzlich schieben zu müssen. Ich habe schon zu oft anderen Bikern, die wegen Gewicht und Sportlichkeit auf Ausrüstung verzichtet haben, aushelfen können und denen damit die Tour gerettet. Ist einfach doof, wenn man sich die Höhenmeter hochgekämpft hat und dann wegen eines Schadens den geilen Single Trail nicht genießen kann, oder man feststellt, dass man zwar berauf optimal angezogen war, es oben aber deutlich kühler ist, das Wetter umgeschlagen hat und man sich durchgeschwizt und zitternd auf die Abfahrt begeben muß.


Jörg


----------



## Apfailsaft (27. Mai 2011)

-Helm von Giro
-Enges Trikot
-Rucksack mit einer 2. 0,7l Flasche, Riegel, Tool falls sich was lockert, Tempos, Erste Hilfe Set, Zecken-Schutz Creme, Messer, Handy, Asthmaspray, Traubenzucker...
-Normale kurze Fußball Hose, werd mir aber am Sonntag (verkaufsoffener Sonntag) eine gescheite enge kurze Radlerhose kaufen
-Brille mit wechselbaren Gläsern
-lange oder kurze Handschuhe, je nach Bedarf
-ganz gewöhnliche Donnay Schuhe mit starkem Profil
-0,7l Flasche im Flaschenhalter am Bike
-normale Unterwäsche, könnte Adidas sein wegen der 3 braunen Streifen innen :-D

Glaube das wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (27. Mai 2011)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz mit Sammy Slics oder Fat Alberts



Einen *Satz Laufräder *? Also komplette "Räder" inkl. Kasette etc.??
Oder Ersatzmäntel? 

Whow!!!


----------



## Fup (27. Mai 2011)

Hm, es gibt doch inzwischen so viele All Mountain-Klamotten, die nicht nach "Lycra-Pelle" ausschauen. Schau doch mal z.B. bei vaude.

Meine Ausrüstung:
- Klickschuhe von Shimano mit Sportsocken
- Assos-Hose (Länge je nach Temperatur), wenn kühl mit vaude-Shorts drüber
- Mesh-Shirt von Craft, Sport-BH, plus Trikot (vaude, Gore, Pearl Izumi, Assos)
- Giro-Helm E2
- Roeckl-Langfinger-Handschuhe
- Brille: Adidas Evil Eye

Im Rucksack dabei für eine Tagestour:
- Armlinge und Beinlinge
- Wechsel-Trikot
- ggf. Fleece-Pulli (vaude, Odlo)
- Softshell (Pearl Izumi oder vaude)
- ggf. Regenklamotten (Pearl Izumi-Jacke, Gore-Hose, Gore-Regensocken, Gore-Helmüberzieher)
- 1. Hilfe-Set (WICHTIG!!!)
- Trinkblase
- Riegel, ggf. belegte Brote, ...
- Geld, Handy
- kl. Schloss
- Leatherman
- Taschentücher
- Karte

In der Satteltasche und am Rahmen:
- Pumpe
- Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Flicken, Öl, Ventil-Adapter, Mini-Tool, Bremsbeläge
- feuchte Tücher von der Lufthansa, damit die Finger nach der Reparatur wieder sauber werden

Beim Ausrüstungskauf finde ich wichtig, dass die Sachen passen und ihre Funktion erfüllen. Style / Marke finde ich zweitrangig. Lange Schlabberhosen können z.B. beim Bergabfahren behindern. Wenn man das Bike auf dem Trail unter sich bewegt, besteht die Gefahr, am Sattel hängen zu bleiben. Und ein Funktionsshirt lüftet nun mal besser ab als ein Baumwoll-T-shirt.

Das wichtigste zu Beginn sind aus meiner Sicht die Hosen, weil der Popo die Verbindung zum Bike ist. Handschuhe, Helm und Brille gehören zur Sicherheitsausrüstung und sind daher unverzichtbar. 

Frohes Ausrüstungs-Shoppen,

Fup


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

WOW! Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten! Damit kann ich schon verdammt viel anfangen.

Den Rose-Katalog habe ich auf eure Empfehlung hin gerade eben bestellt.

Ihr könnt auch gerne mal Fotos hochladen (ihr neben eurem Bike). Das Gesicht kann dabei ruhig unkenntlich gemacht oder "abgeschnitten" sein.


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Danke dubbel!


----------



## sub-xero (27. Mai 2011)

Meine Lieblingskleidung:
Radshirt, Shorts, Handschuhe, Funktionssocken, Bergschuhe. Regenjacke im Rucksack. Das übliche halt.


----------



## Segler1963 (27. Mai 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Einen *Satz Laufräder *? Also komplette "Räder" inkl. Kasette etc.??
> Oder Ersatzmäntel?
> 
> Whow!!!


 Mitgeführt bzw. *verwendet werden:*

Ich fahre auch nie mit Rucksack und Gepäckträger gleichzeitíg!

Oder habe ich so früh am Morgen die Ironie nicht verstanden? 

Jörg


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Ich tendiere zwar auch mehr zu einem Funktionsshirt, mein Hauptroblem ist aber derzeit noch mein kleiner Schokoladenbauch! Es müsste also schon etwas leicht lockeres sein, was trotz Größe L nicht über den Bauch drüber spannt. Also was das Shirt und die Hose angeht, da werde ich wohl doch im Laden vor Ort probieren müssen. War gestern schon bei Sportscheck, aber wirklich schöne Sache haben die da nicht.


----------



## Toolkid (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Gegenfrage: 
Was bringt es dir zu wissen was wer zum Fahren anhat oder mitnimmt? 

Was dir passt und womit du dich wohl fühlst musst du sowieso selbst rausfinden. Da hilft dir ein Stylecheck auch nicht weiter. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Einsatzzweck nicht spezifiziert wurde: XC, Marathon, AM, DH, Alpencross, FR -> Kleidung, Ausrüstung und Material richten sich in erster Linie danach. Dazu kommen individuelle Vorlieben (Farbe, Schnitt/Form, Funktion, Marke).


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Toolkid, lies dir doch noch mal meinen 1. Beitrag durch. Dann dürfte sich deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisffm (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

  ich habe alles mit Interesse gelesen. Und nur ein Mal Fahrradschloss gefunden. Für mich es ist immer ein Problem. Nehme ich Schloss mit oder doch nicht. Abus Bordo und auch andere stabile Modelle wiegen 1  1,6 kg  und es ist auch nicht immer möglich das Teil am Fahrrad zu befestigen. Letztes Jahr wurde mein Fahrrad aus meiner Tiefgarage entwendet. (Einbruch usw.) Seit dem schleppe ich Bordo immer mit. Manchmal wird Schoss gar nicht gebraucht. Entweder wird Schloss am Rad befestigt oder im Rücksack. Beides finde ich sehr störend.
  Wie macht ihr das? Oder eventuell anderes Schloss? Es ist klar, dass Bordo ist für Abstellzeit 30 min (Essen usw.) eventuell übertrieben ist.

  Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht ganz off topic bin. 

  Danke im Voraus.

  borisffm


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe 2 Schlösser. Eines der Kategorie 8 von Abus (es ist ein sehr dickes, aber dennoch flexibles Schloss) für landschaftliche Tagestouren und ein Bügelschloss der Kategorie 15 für Stadttouren, wobei ich immer unsicher bin, ob ich besser das Hinterrad mitsichere oder das Vorderrad. Beides gleichzeitig geht mit 1 Bügelschloss allein nicht.


----------



## Segler1963 (27. Mai 2011)

borisffm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe alles mit Interesse gelesen. Und nur ein Mal Fahrradschloss gefunden. Für mich es ist immer ein Problem. Nehme ich Schloss mit oder doch nicht. Abus Bordo und auch andere stabile Modelle wiegen 1  1,6 kg  und es ist auch nicht immer möglich das Teil am Fahrrad zu befestigen. Letztes Jahr wurde mein Fahrrad aus meiner Tiefgarage entwendet. (Einbruch usw.) Seit dem schleppe ich Bordo immer mit. Manchmal wird Schoss gar nicht gebraucht. Entweder wird Schloss am Rad befestigt oder im Rücksack. Beides finde ich sehr störend.
> Wie macht ihr das? Oder eventuell anderes Schloss? Es ist klar, dass Bordo ist für Abstellzeit 30 min (Essen usw.) eventuell übertrieben ist.
> ...


Da die Preise für ein Bike ja nicht selten nördlich von  2k liegen halte ich ein Bordo Granit nicht für übertrieben. Wohl dem, der 2x Bohrungen für Flaschenhalter hat 

Jörg


----------



## Chiccoli (27. Mai 2011)

HiHo,

ihr wisst aber schon dass euer Kategorie 8 Schloß einen professionellen Dieb nicht wirklich aufhält!? Und für den Gelegenheitsdieb tuts auch ne Wäscheleine!

Den Fahrradschloßstreß kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen... es gibt doch eine Hausratversicherung innerhalb der man sein Rad adäquat versichern kann - außerdem lässt man ein > 1k Rad nicht wirklich aus den Augen!

Zu den Klamotten: Schau Dir mal die Sachen von Endura an. Das ist schon lässig, aber auch funktionell - vor allem ist es preislich lange nicht so abgehoben wie die Sachen von Gore, Löffler etc.

*Cube Bikes*


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe kein Rad, dass so teuer war. Und auf die Diskussion, was einen Dieb abhält und was nicht, lasse ich mich nicht ein.  Diese Diskussion ist so alt wie die Erfindung des Schlosses.

Zurück zum Thema! Was für Rücksäcke habt ihr? Ich trage einen Deuter Bike 1.


----------



## Chiccoli (27. Mai 2011)

Hab mir gestern den ausm Aldi gekauft... k.a ob der was taugt. Scheint aber irgendwie alles wichtige zu beinhalten und preislich war der sowieso top!

Für größere Touren hab ich noch nen Vaude Bike Alpin 30 + 5


----------



## borisffm (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich letzte Woche für Osprey  Escapist 25 (Rückengrosse S/M = 22 L) entschieden. In der Auswahlliste standen noch Deuter Transalp 25 und Salewa Enduro.

  borisffm


----------



## Chrige (27. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe Chiccoli recht. Entweder fahre ich auf meinem Bike oder wenn es mal eine Pause gibt (bei Tagestouren) lasse ich es nicht aus den Augen. Falls ich weiss, dass ich es nicht immer im Blick haben kann (z.B. bei Rennen während dem einchecken, Rangverkündigung...) nehme ich ein Schloss mit. Aber da kommt es wirklich nicht auf das Schloss an. Wenn jemand ein Bike stehlen will, kann er's (ist mir mal mit einem sehr guten Schloss passiert). An den Rennen stehen meistens so viele tolle Bikes (>3000 EUR) rum, dass ich immer hoffe, dass der Dieb nicht meines nimmt.
Keine Ahnung welche Marke mein Rucksack ist. Den habe ich mal bei einem Rennen bekommen. Er ist nicht super, aber reicht für Tagestouren. Wird wohl ein neuer für meine Bikeferien kaufen.


----------



## Mutaba (27. Mai 2011)

Habe hier gerade den Deuter Attack und den Ergon BC1 und 2 hier liegen. So richtig kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Beide tragen sich angenehm, wobei das Gefühl bei den Ergons schon anders ist. Im Zweifelsfall halt beide behalten.Leider kann man die Rucksäcke eben nicht im Eisatz testen, da muß das Gefühl im Wohnzimmer auf dem Bike reichen
Was sind denn da Eure Erfahrungen? Habe meiner Meinung nach alle Infos aus dem Forum gezogen aber viiieeelll klüger bin ich noch nicht. 1000 User , 1000 Meinungen...so ist das eben.
Gruss
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisffm (27. Mai 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> Habe hier gerade den Deuter Attack und den Ergon BC1 und 2 hier liegen. So richtig kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Beide tragen sich angenehm, wobei das Gefühl bei den Ergons schon anders ist. Im Zweifelsfall halt beide behalten.Leider kann man die Rucksäcke eben nicht im Eisatz testen, da muß das Gefühl im Wohnzimmer auf dem Bike reichen
> Was sind denn da Eure Erfahrungen? Habe meiner Meinung nach alle Infos aus dem Forum gezogen aber viiieeelll klüger bin ich noch nicht. 1000 User , 1000 Meinungen...so ist das eben.
> Gruss
> Patrick



 Probier mal paar Runden rund ums Haus drehen. Mir hat das bei der Auswahl super geholfen.
Meinung für Protektorrücksack habe ich keine, außer, dass es viel unbequemer ist als gewönlicher Bikerücksack. 

borisffm


----------



## borisffm (27. Mai 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> Habe hier gerade den Deuter Attack und den Ergon BC1 und 2 hier liegen. So richtig kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Beide tragen sich angenehm, wobei das Gefühl bei den Ergons schon anders ist. Im Zweifelsfall halt beide behalten.Leider kann man die Rucksäcke eben nicht im Eisatz testen, da muß das Gefühl im Wohnzimmer auf dem Bike reichen
> Was sind denn da Eure Erfahrungen? Habe meiner Meinung nach alle Infos aus dem Forum gezogen aber viiieeelll klüger bin ich noch nicht. 1000 User , 1000 Meinungen...so ist das eben.
> Gruss
> Patrick



Ich habe nicht genau gelesen. Attack ist mit Protektor (mit TÜV ) und Ergon ist Bikerücksack. ich denke, dass du die nicht wirklich vergleichen kannst.
borisffm


----------



## Mutaba (27. Mai 2011)

borisffm schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht genau gelesen. Attack ist mit Protektor (mit TÜV ) und Ergon ist Bikerücksack. ich denke, dass du die nicht wirklich vergleichen kannst.
> borisffm



Ähmmm...das sind beides spezielle "Bike-Rucksäcke"! Klar ist der Deuter im Rücken härter, was aber nicht wirklich unangenehm ist.
Das System der Ergons ist eben ganz anders. Habe gelesen, daß die Ergons am Rücken "schaukeln" sollen. So ganz kann ich mir das aber nicht vorstellen. Das Konzept scheint! eigentlich gut durchdacht!


----------



## borisffm (27. Mai 2011)

Mutaba schrieb:


> Ähmmm...das sind beides spezielle "Bike-Rucksäcke"! Klar ist der Deuter im Rücken härter, was aber nicht wirklich unangenehm ist.
> Das System der Ergons ist eben ganz anders. Habe gelesen, daß die Ergons am Rücken "schaukeln" sollen. So ganz kann ich mir das aber nicht vorstellen. Das Konzept scheint! eigentlich gut durchdacht!



Ja beides spezielle "Bike-Rucksäcke". 
Attack ist aber Protektorrücksack und nicht einfach härter. Und wirklich mit TÜV. Attack dient als Protektor.
Das meinte ich.

Wegen Ergon habe ich im Test gelesen, dass im Vergleich mit viele andere Modellen, wo Gewicht nicht direkt an Rücken anliegt, "schaukeln" ist minimal.

borisffm

borisffm


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

interessanter thread... werd ich nachher mal ne auflistung mit links reinstellen  wenn ich heim komme.


----------



## user_0815 (27. Mai 2011)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Da die Preise fÃ¼r ein Bike ja nicht selten nÃ¶rdlich von â¬ 2k liegen halte ich ein Bordo Granit nicht fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben. Wohl dem, der 2x Bohrungen fÃ¼r Flaschenhalter hat
> 
> JÃ¶rg


DRECK... 





was wirklich taugt + billig iss iss ne dicke kette + n gutes vorhÃ¤ngeschloss, hat das beste p/l-verhÃ¤ltnis.

warum schloss-hersteller kein interesse daran haben ihr schlieÃsystem so zu gestalten dass man es mit gÃ¤ngigen schlagschÃ¼sseln nicht aufbekommt kann man sich an 5 fingern abzÃ¤hlen... das iss genauso wie mit den scheiben- und felgenbremsen. man muss einen neuen markt schaffen wenn man keinen stillstand will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> DRECK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bordo =/ Bordo X-Granit. Bei Letzterem funktionieren keine Schlagschlüssel und es ist etwas massiver.


----------



## Segler1963 (27. Mai 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Bordo / Bordo X-Granit. Bei Letzterem funktionieren keine Schlagschlüssel und es ist etwas massiver.


 Deshalb habe ich letztes Jahr von Bordo auf Granit upgegraded


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Hier hatte mal jemand geschrieben, dass er sich unsicher ist, ob er lieber das Vorderrad oder das Hinterrad mit dem Bügelschloss mit anschließen soll. 
Also ich schließe immer das Vorderrad mit an. Es dauert im Zweifelsfall nämlich länger das Hinterrad auszubauen als das Vorderrad auszubauen. Oder täusche ich mich da ???


----------



## micha555 (27. Mai 2011)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Mitgeführt bzw. *verwendet werden:*
> 
> Ich fahre auch nie mit Rucksack und Gepäckträger gleichzeitíg!
> 
> ...



Dann fehlt aber das Fahrrad komplett! Oder hast du nur die Räder dabei?


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hier hatte mal jemand geschrieben, dass er sich unsicher ist, ob er lieber das Vorderrad oder das Hinterrad mit dem Bügelschloss mit anschließen soll.
> Also ich schließe immer das Vorderrad mit an. Es dauert im Zweifelsfall nämlich länger das Hinterrad auszubauen als das Vorderrad auszubauen. Oder täusche ich mich da ???



Das war ich. Danke für den Tipp. Eigentlich logisch, aber vor unserem Haus stehen fast alle Räder mit dem Hinterrad in den Fahrradständern und sind auch dort angeschlossen. Die Vorderräder könnte man dort nachts "abholen".


----------



## wazza (27. Mai 2011)

Goethe schrieb:


> Das war ich. Danke für den Tipp. Eigentlich logisch, aber vor unserem Haus stehen fast alle Räder mit dem Hinterrad in den Fahrradständern und sind auch dort angeschlossen. Die Vorderräder könnte man dort nachts "abholen".



Wenn der Dieb ein Taschentuch investiert, dann kann er damit einfach die Kette abheben. Der Ausbau dauert dann 5 Sekunden länger und bringt zum kompletten Laufrad noch ein verkaufbares Ritzelpaket dazu.


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Tja, was dann? Riesenkette kaufen? Fahrrad immer wegsperren? 2 Schlösser mitnehmen?

Was ist damit? http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...page=1;menu=1000,5,74;mid=100;pgc=0;orderby=2

Lohnt sich sicher nicht.

Dort habe ich mir die 2 Abus-Schlösser (Level 8 und 15) gekauft. Wohne gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Mai 2011)

Bin hinter den eventuell vorhandenen Sinn dieses Threads noch nicht gekommen? Was bringt Dir die Ansammlung von Antworten? 

Zu Deiner letzten Frage: Unterwegs zum kurz Anbinden ein stabiles Seilschloss, ansonsten nicht aus den Augen lassen. Zu Hause ab in einen separat abschließbaren Keller mit fetter Abus Granit Kette um den Rahmen + Wasserrohr oder hoch in die Wohnung.


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bin hinter den eventuell vorhandenen Sinn dieses Threads noch nicht gekommen? Was bringt Dir die Ansammlung von Antworten?



Ich möchte mir einen Überblick über die durchschnittliche Ausrüstung eines MTBer machen und mich generell informieren. Ich finde die Antworten die bisher gekommen sind sehr hilfreich für mich. Beiträge wie deine finde ich eher verwunderlich.


----------



## wuerfelritter (27. Mai 2011)

hi, finde den thread nicht schlecht. biker muss ja nicht alles neu (er)finden bis die ausrüstung steht. ich frage auch ständig andere wie sie sich anziehen oder mit der ausrüstung zurechtkommen bei jenen oder anderen witterungsverhältnissen.

zur ausrüstung also,

am mann von unten nach oben:
- klickschuhe von adidas (knöchelhoch)
- normale socken
- unterhosen mit günstig gelegten nähten
- enge radlerhosen/innenhosen mit polster
- eine weite kurze radlerhose darüber
(gibt es meist im set. bräuchte man nicht unbedingt, sieht aber besser aus)
- zwischen ganz kalt und 10° eine lange unterhose (egal ob baumwolle oder funktion) und eine softshellhose von jack wolfskin
- zwischen 10° und 18° nur die softshellhose (lässt sich zur not auch hochkrempeln und hält auch etwas regen aus)
- t-shirt aus baumwolle oder funktion oder dünnes langarmshirt bei warmen temperaturen
- für frühs oder abends noch eine ganz dünne laufjacke und evtl. noch eine adidas fahrrad-regenjacke, da gibt es aber bessere.
(mit der kombi t-shirt, langarmshirt, dünner laufjacke und regenjacke habe ich bei relativ geringem packmaß den bereich ab 5° abgedeckt)
- fahrradhandschuhe kurz wie lang von aldi (schlecht bei regen)
- unter 15° eine kopfbedeckung unter dem helm
- ked-helm (immer!) mit fest montierter led lenser h7
- unter 10° had funktionstuch um mund / kinn und hals (kann man vieles mit machen)
- möglichst günstige fahrradbrille

auf dem rücken:
kleiner rockrider rucksack (decathlon)
oder deuter trans alpin 25 - je nach dem was mit soll
im rucksack dabei:
- kleine luftpumpe von decathlon (3 und gut)
- ersatzschlauch
- flickzeug
- werkzeug
- schaltauge
- einweghandschuhe für repararturen (oder auch mal für starken regen)
- notgroschen
- regenjacke
- topeak schutzblech zum aufblasen (ich hasse die bescheidene optik wenn die dinger am rad montiert sind)
- erste hilfe set
- kein schloss. fahrrad wird nicht aus den augen gelassen 

am rad:
- flaschenhalter von topeak zum verstellen mit "active 02"- flasche. lässt sich wieder auffüllen, kostet nichts und ist im gegensatz zu vielen günstigen fahrrad-trinkflaschen dicht
- sigma rückleuchte

wollte mir demnächst armlinge und beinlinge bei rose bestellen um weniger mitschleppen zu müssen. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den teilen. taugen die günstigeren modelle auch was oder sollte ich gleich mehr geld ausgeben bevor ich 2mal kaufen muss?
danke

gruß
wuerfelritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Der Topeak Flaschenhalter zum verstellen steht auch schon auf meiner Liste.

Klickschuhe braucht man doch nur, wenn man wirklich richtig Downhill macht - oder?

Kurze Hosen habe ich genug. Die sind auch nicht zu weit.

Was verstehst du unter "günstiger Fahrradbrille"? Sind 20,- bis 40,- Euro ausreichend?

Von Sigma hole ich mir wohl das Set aus Vorder- und Rücklicht - aber ohne Ladegerät. Das habe ich selbst daheim (ein gutes von Ansmann).

Dieses Sigma-Set: https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...,66;product=9605;backlink=108|1||240,245|||||


----------



## ogni (27. Mai 2011)

Was ich neulich gesehen habe und eigentlich eine gute Lösung fand:

Bügelschloss durch hinteres Laufrad und Rahmen, Schlaufenkabel durch VR und im Bügelschloss einhängen.

Ich selbst geh zu Fuss einkaufen, da kein Schloss.

Gruß


----------



## wuerfelritter (27. Mai 2011)

meine fahrradbrillen haben immer zwischen 5 und 15 gekostet. ich bin mit zufrieden und ein verlust oder ein kratzer tut nicht weh. günstig sind fahrradbrillen aber bis 40 würde ich sagen. da solltest du aber eher darauf achten dass sie gut sitzt und über eine längere zeit angenehm zu tragen ist. wenn sich die gläser nicht wechseln lassen brauchst du eine dunkle für sonniges wetter und eine helle für frühs, abends, trübe tage und waldfahrten.

klickschuhe braucht man nicht unbedingt, haben aber auch außerhalb von downhill vorteile (rennradfahrer haben ja auch welche). die schuhe übertragen die kraft auf das pedal besser als weiche sportschuhe und helfen fehlstellung von fuss/bein zu verhindern. d.h. du trittst sauberer ins pedal und vermeidest evtl. knieschmerzen. (im forum stöbern)

das lampenset würde ich nicht kaufen. für 50 - 75 bekommst du wesentlich besseres. beim rücklicht ist es nicht so wild. da strahlen die meisten recht ordentlich. aber 25lux erscheint mir nicht so wirklich ausreichend. falls du keine kopflampe haben möchtest, kannst du dir die p7 von led lenser ansehen - wobei led lenser nicht der einzige hersteller mit akzeptablen produkten in der preisklasse ist. ich bin mir sicher du findest unzählige threads über beleuchtung im forum.

gruß
wuerfelritter


----------



## Fricke (27. Mai 2011)

Helm:
Giro Havoc
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260438680562

Trikot:
Gonso Tinajo
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radtrikots-gonso/tinjao-fire

Radunterhemd:
Tschibo mit Windstopperfunktion

Hose:
Gonso La Santa
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radhosen-gonso/la-santa

Schuhe:
Diadora Geko
http://cgi.ebay.de/Diadora-Geko-MTB...rrad_Schuhe&hash=item43a72257e4#ht_654wt_1139 (jedoch komplett in schwarz die sehen nicht so toll aus...)

Trinkrucksack:
Camelbak Rouge
http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Packs/2011-Rogue.aspx


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Gute Tipps Würfelritter, aber was spricht gegen die Sigma und was für die P7?


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

ogni schrieb:


> [...]Bügelschloss durch hinteres Laufrad und Rahmen, Schlaufenkabel durch VR und im Bügelschloss einhängen.[...]



Das war ja das Schlossset, welches ich meinte (von Krypto-Dingsbums). Aber so ein Seil ist doch schneller geknackt als ein Bügelschloss. Dann müsste man es schon irgendwie so wickeln, dass das aufknacken nichts bringt. Aber wie soll das gehen? 

@ Giro: Nett gemeint, aber das ist alles nicht so mein Stil.  Aber ich hatte ja extra dazu aufgerufen, dass ihr sagt was ihr tragt. Insofern: Danke!  Und beim Helm brauche ich was größeres. KU beträgt 61cm.


----------



## Edged (27. Mai 2011)

Goethe schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich eigentlich auch: MTB-Fahrer mit Rennrad-Kleidung? Deshalb ja auch meine Eingangsfrage nach der Bekleidung bei MTB-Touren.



Na ja, die alten Rennradfahrer wussten schon wie sie sich funktional kleiden mussten.
Aus diesem Grunde trage ich sogar beim Alpencross Rennradkleidung. 
Für Tagestouren in heimischen Gefilden brauche ich nicht einmal einen Rucksack. Eine kleine Werkzeugtasche unter dem Sattel und die drei Rückentaschen des Rennradtrikots reichen. Da habe ich alles dabei und ggf. sogar eine Faltjacke oder Regenjacke drinnen. So habe ich in über 20 Jahren MTB noch nichts vermisst ... 

Ach ja, noch 2 Flaschen am Rahmen ...!


----------



## Goethe (27. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich bin kein Gewichts-Fetischist. Ich nehme meinen Deuter Bike 1 mit. Ich hole mir eine 1-Liter-Trinkflasche von Zefal. Ich habe zwar 2x 2 Schrauben am Rahmen, aber wie ich auf einer Topeak-Luftpumpen-Abbildung gesehen habe, kann man die Halterung für die Luftpumpe und die Flaschenhalterung miteinander kombinieren. Schicke Idee. Setze ich um.

Die andere beiden Schrauben sind für die Schlosshalterung. Besser ist das. 

An alle: Wie wichtig ist bei einem Mini-Werkzeug-Tool eigentlich ein 8er- und 10er- Inbus? Habe mir ein Tool geholt, dass nur bis Inbus-Größe 6 reicht. Das nächste wäre dann das 18+ von Topeak. Ich habe 1 Nummer kleiner.

Und eine weitere Frage zu Satteltaschen. Ich lese da immer etwas von QuickClick und Strap. Welche Befestigungsart ist die am stärksten vertretene? Es geht um Topeak-Satteltaschen. Da könnte ich den Bike 1 dann ja doch mal daheim lassen.

PS. Wenn der Admin es als notwendig erachtet, dann kann mein Thema auch nach "Kaufberatung" verschoben werden. Kein Problem.


----------



## Daywalker1977 (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich verstehe den thread nicht so ganz das klingt irgendwie ein wenig nach "was muss ich anziehen um ein echten MTB´ler zu sein" 

Nimm doch was dir gefällt. Ich hab auch 2-3 Trikots (nein nicht gleichzeitig ;-) ) weil die irgendwie sehr gut und angenehm zu tragen sind (ja ich bin mollig und mir ist es egal bisher ist noch keiner schreiend weggerannt  ) man(n) erfährt (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes) am besten selbst was man benötigt und was einem am besten passt/gefällt. Bei nem Alpencross ok da verstehe ich das da geht es ums "überleben" ;-) aber zum rausgehen und fahren ...... ich frage ja auch viel und gerne aber manches erschliesst sich einem selbst am besten wenn man etwas nachdenkt, testet und einfach tut.

Just my 2 cents.

P.S. hier fährt aufm MTB alles rum, "Rennradkleidung" Freerideextremweitbaggykleidung" "waseinemgefällt" "Mix aus allem" etc jeder wie er mag GOTT SEI DANK gibts noch keinen dresscode fürs biken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naf (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## Veloce (28. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> DRECK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann mach dich mal schlau über die hochwertigen Abus Kettenschlösser bevor du so pauschal urteilst .


----------



## Goethe (28. Mai 2011)

Daywalker1977 schrieb:


> ...... ich frage ja auch viel und gerne aber manches erschliesst sich einem selbst am besten wenn man etwas nachdenkt, testet und einfach tut.



Dann spreche ich 50% aller Forumthemen ihre Daseinsberechtigung ab, denn hier wird täglich gefragt was gut und was schlecht ist und wie man dies und jenes tut oder dies und das funktioniert. Da gebe ich mich doch gern als ein fragend Mensch zu erkennen. Und wem es nicht passt, dass ich dieses Thema eröffnet habe, der möge den "Melden"-Button drücken oder einfach schweigen. Alles andere ist einfach kontraproduktiv.


----------



## wuerfelritter (28. Mai 2011)

daywalker liegt da nicht so falsch, es ist sicher nicht verkehrt du probierst aus was du hast und anhand dieser erkenntnisse merkst du was besser sein könnte oder womit du so schon klar kommst. und ja, dresscode fürs biken wäre ja schon ein grund sich sehr ausgefallen zu kleiden um eben diesen nicht mitzumachen.
und wenn einer neugierig ist und wissen will was andere haben/tragen, dann ist das doch ok. forum halt.
ich meine sowieso man muss sich nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen und jedes wort auf eine waagschale legen. jeder sieht alles halt ewas anders ohne gleich dem anderen böses zu wollen. (so hoffe ich jedenfalls   )

@ goethe: die p7 ist wesentlich leistungsstärker als die sigma. kommt aber auch wieder darauf an ob du in der stadt fährst und nur gesehen werden willst, oder überland im dunkeln selber bei 20-30 kmh sehen musst.

gruß
wuerfelritter


----------



## surfhamburg (30. Mai 2011)

De Facto das selbe Dress für RR und MTB

- Schuhe: Sidi mit Klick 
- Handschuhe: Specialized BG (fürs MTB langfinger)
- Funktionsunterhemd
- Trikot: Radtrikot (Castelli, Pearl Izumi, Alex, ...)
- Radhose: Trägerhose (s.o.)
- Windjacke: pearl Izumi
- Armlinge/Beinlinge bei Bedarf

Kein Rucksack, lieber 2. Trinkflasche in Trikottasche. 

Kernfrage für dich ist, wie fährst Du? Wenn Du dein 70 km relativ zügig am Stück runterrollst und nur dort Pause machst, wo Du dien Bike im Blick hast macht aus rein funktionaler Sicht ein sportlicher Raddress sehr viel Sinn (nichts flattert, gute Atmung, kein Balast auf dem Rücken, Bequem), optimale Kraftübertragung via Clickies sieht aber sportlich aus. 

Ist eine Tour ggf. mit besichtigungen/längeren Pausen verbunden mußt Du 
a. dein Bike anschliessen (Rucksack)
b. Schuhe haben in denen Du auch laufen kannst (ggf. ohne Clickies sind aber schlechter vor allem im flachem und Uphill von der Pedaleffizienz da Du nicht ziehen kannst ohne clieckies und Dein Tritt meist unrunder ist)
c. Ästhetik (ergo Enge Radklamotten sind halt Figurbetonend und somit nur begrenzt massenkompatibel)

Als Einsteiger folgende Vorschlag mit Reihenfolge:
- Bequeme Radhose (Ob eng oder Baggy egal muß aber ein gutes und bequemes Sitzpolster haben - Tip nie mit Unterhose anziehen falls Du keinen wunden Popo wilst)
- Windjacke (Leicht und verstaubar, hält leichten Regen ab, und kann bei kälteren Wetter auf Abfahrten vor Auskühlung schützen)
- Lauf-shirt aus Funktionsfaser

Später - aber dann brauchst Du auch neue Pedale - stehen ein paar Bikeschuhe mit Clickies an

My advice. Aber das wichtigste viel Spaß beim Biken

P.S. Ich habe angefangen mit Baumwollt-shirts, welche ich oben auf dem Berg gewechselt habe, geht alles aber angenehmer ist gute Funktionskleidung allemal - halt ein Luxus


----------



## Rennkram (30. Mai 2011)

Shorts und T-Shirt. Tennissocken, Skaterschuhe.
Auf längeren Touren nehm ich ein 2tes Shirt mit.
Trikots sind irgendwie ******
Ich hab fast immer einen leichten Vaude Rucksack dabei, wenns regnen soll oder spät wird noch ne leichte Jacke bzw. Regenjacke.
Da sind dann noch Flickzeug, Minipumpe, Ersatzschlauch und Multitool. Kamera, Handy, Feuerzeug, Kippen, Etrex Vista.
Die Lidl Fahrradhandschuhe sind gut dieses Jahr.
Helm, meistens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> jogger iss nich einfach nur eine hose, jogger iss ein lebensgefühl, eine philosophie
> 
> trag übrigens nich direkt das was man unter "jogger" versteht sondern solche sporthosen hier... (ok etwas weiter sind sie... das wohl ne tussi da)
> 
> ...



"arbeitslos, jogginghos'"

wer diesen beitrag ernstnimmt, ist selbst schuld


----------



## Goethe (30. Mai 2011)

Solche Hosen würde ich garantiert nicht tragen. 

@ Rennkram: Ich hoffe keine weißen Tennissocken. Ich trage in den warmen Monaten ausschließlich diese Sneakersocken von Head (und ausschließlich in schwarz):

http://www.c-and-a.com/de/de/shop/product.html#/Men/Empty/Schuhe%20/Socken/58379/3


----------



## Pevloc (30. Mai 2011)

Also im Sommer kann es nicht luftig genug sein:


----------



## Rennkram (30. Mai 2011)

Sind halt Baumwollsocken von C&A.
Weiße Socken sind gut, dann sieht man die Zecken besser^^
aber 90% meiner Socken sind schwarz. 
Bei den Sneakersocken hab ich immer das Gefühl, die rutschen vom Fuß in den Schuh.
Ein verdammt unangenehmes Gefühl.
Im Winter trage ich Stricksocken von Oma, von dene habe ich so 10 Paar.
Warm aber trotzdem Atmungsaktiv.
Funktionssocken sozusagen.


----------



## Goethe (30. Mai 2011)

75% Baumwolle, 23% Polyamid und 2% Elasthan (Head ist Head, nicht C&A). Tragen sich sehr angenehm und rutschen keinen mm. Evtl. sind deine Schuhe zu weit oder die Sneakersocken zu groß bzw. zu klein?


----------



## Rennkram (30. Mai 2011)

Gut möglich, dass da was nicht gepasst hat. 
Die Socken rutschen nicht, aber das Gefühl war da.

Ich werd das jetzt nochmal probieren.


----------



## Tonymiller (31. Mai 2011)

Was du selbst anziehst, solltest du davon abhängig machen was du fährst und von persönlichen Wohlfühlfaktor. Ich könnten z.b. nie mit Klickis oder Rennradklamotten fahren, würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen darin.
Da ich noch nicht allzu lang MTb fahre ist mein Equipment noch eher klein. 
Beim Biken trage ich:
5/10 Schuhe mit Flatpedals
Kurze Hose bei dem ich je nachdem was ich fahre Knieprotektoren dazu anziehen kann
Fahrradhandschuhe
12 L Rucksack, mit dem Standard Werzeug also Luftpumpte Schlauch Flicken und Minitool. Sobald der Trinkschlauch da ist auch mit 3l Trinkschlauch ^^


----------



## weisswurst666 (31. Mai 2011)

MOIN Leute bin auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack für ne Mehrtagestour.
Stehe jetzt vor:
Vaude Alpine Air
"        Northshore
Deuter Freeride 30 (Skirucksack-selbes Rückensystem wie die Bikerucksäcke)
Meine Probs sind Schoner und Fullface die mit müssen. 
Beim Touren kommt der Fullface hinten drauf. 
Ist die Vaude Helmbefestigung stabil genug um einen Helm von um die 1000g zu halten? Schoner werd ich warsch. immer an haben.
Wär kool wenn einer ein wenig zu helfen weiß

Roggn
weisswurst


----------



## Cube-Andy (3. Juni 2011)

Goethe schrieb:


> Fotos hochladen (ihr neben eurem Bike). Das Gesicht kann dabei ruhig unkenntlich gemacht oder "abgeschnitten" sein.



Gehst du zum Biken in den Keller? Oder warum hast du anscheinend noch nie jemanden unterwegs mit nem Bike gesehen 

Sorry, das musste jetzt sein....

Immer dabei: Flickzeug, Werkzeug, Pumpe
Kleidung: 
ab Frühling: 
- kurze Tight (Gore), je nach Laune darüber ne normale Short 
- Funktionstrikot (Gore)
- Leichte Windjacke mit geringem Packmaß
- Bei hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit eine Mavic Regenjacke
- Shimano SPD Schuhe

im Herbst/Winter
- Lange Windstopper Tight (Gore)
- Trickots wie im Frühjahr/Sommer, jedoch ne Softshell-Jacke drüber
- noch nicht im Inventar: Wärmere Schuhe für´n Herbst (ja ja, Weichei....)

Bei Touren:
- Deuter (klein) oder JackWolfskin (bisserl größer) Fahrradrucksack
- evtl. Schloss
- Bisserl Verpflegung und paar Riegel

Sonstiges:
- Bisserl Kleingeld
- 1-2 Trinkflaschen (Sigg)
- evtl. Rücklicht
- Taschentücher


Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Geh mal auch raus zum Biken, dann siehst du vielleicht ein paar Mitstreiter um Anregungen zu holen


----------



## Goethe (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Auto- und Stadt-Busfahrer. Da sieht man wenige Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (3. Juni 2011)

- Classic Vans
- Baumwoll T-Shirts in verschiedenen Farben und Größen (gr. Grössen fürs Jacket)
- knielange Shorts, die noch Kneepads erlauben

So war ich vor 20 Jahren auch skaten und so fühle ich mich einfach wohl . Funktionswäsche habe ich mal getestet, ist schon nicht verkehrt, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht. Würde ich Rennen fahren oder hätte ich den Anspruch an mich, immer unter den besten Bedingungen zu fahren, wäre es anders. Ich fahre zwar leidenschaftlich gerne, aber ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit mir Bikeklamotten zu kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch viel Showlaufen und der 'Hey-ich-fahre-MTB-und-das-muss-ich-mit-TLD-Klamotten-zeigen'-Trend ödet mich eher an.


----------



## Holy1990 (3. Juni 2011)

Schlabberhose und t-shirt


----------



## KongoApe (3. Juni 2011)

Goethe schrieb:


> Was für Schuhe tragt ihr? Spezielle oder ganz normale? Modell/Marke?


Adidas, Clickpedal, 40 euro neu, bei ebay: Deichmann = Skaterboots f. 12 euro 99



Goethe schrieb:


> Was für Hosen? 3/4-Hosen? Hochgekrempelte Jeans? Kurze Radlerhosen? Modell/Marke?


US-Army-Flecktarnhose ( 50%Baumwolle/50% aus recycleten PET-Flaschen)mit der Eisensäge gekürzt; 
oder die kurze Hirschlederne/schwarz mit Edelweisshosenträgern



Goethe schrieb:


> Was für T-Shirts bzw. Polo-Shirts tragt ihr? Normal oder mit Funktion? Modell/Marke?


Polos sind was für Muschis. T-shirts 12 euro das Stück. Merchandisingprodukte
http://www.labrassbanda.com/shop/ + Mikrofaser vom Aldi 9 euro 90



Goethe schrieb:


> Tragt ihr auch Handschuhe? Also solche, wo die Finger natürlich zu sehen sind. Modell/Marke?


aus dem NKD-Shop: 3,99 euro Sonderangebot, sind genauso gut wie die teurigen Gore. 



Goethe schrieb:


> Bekommt euer Bike für solche Tagestouren zusätzliche Ausrüstung? Wenn ja welche? Sieht es dann völlig anders aus, als wenn ihr nur mal kurz durch die Stadt oder ins nächste Dorf fahrt?


Für längere Ausfahrten wird die Quietscheente montiert! Als Klingelersatz!



Goethe schrieb:


> *Fragen über Fragen, aber es interessiert mich ernsthaft. Aus euren Antworten kann ich lernen und den einen oder anderen Hinweis auch für mich umsetzen. Bin MTB-Neuling. Danke!*



tip: fahr einfach mit der Badehose los. Wenn es kalt ist, was anziehen?

Jungeeeh


----------



## freigeist (5. Juni 2011)

sollte das hier eher eine Marketingumfrage sein... (modell/marke..) ?
diese mal eben nicht so plumb ist, wie es die anderen hier ,immer und immer wieder versuchen ?!


----------



## Goethe (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich arbeite nicht im Marketing und habe auch im entferntesten nichts damit zu tun. Mich interessiert es einfach.


----------



## user_0815 (5. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8359273"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Dann mach dich mal schlau über die hochwertigen Abus Kettenschlösser bevor du so pauschal urteilst .


ich urteile nicht pauschal, ich rede auch NICHT von abus-kettenschlössern, sondern von dicke kette (ab 5mm) + vernünftiges vorhängeschloss




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> "arbeitslos, jogginghos'"
> 
> wer diesen beitrag ernstnimmt, ist selbst schuld


ich trag sie sogar zur arbeit  wie gesagt, lebenseinstellung... alles locker sehen, immer entspannt... jeans nervt




Goethe schrieb:


> Solche Hosen würde ich garantiert nicht tragen.


weil?


----------



## zarea (13. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> .... ich trag sie sogar zur arbeit  ....


Echt?, Was ist denn das für eine Arbeit?
Mir fällt gerade keine ein, außer vielleicht Sportlehrer.


----------



## user_0815 (13. Juni 2011)

z.b. überall dort wo man nicht in direktem kundenkontakt ist und wo der chef weiß dass man effektiver arbeitet wenn man sich wohler fühlt und keinen zwängen unterlegen iss


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal - ich fahre eine Evil Eye Pro L und habe bei den aktuellen Gläsern das Problem, dass ich, wenn es sehr schattig wird im Wald ujnd etwas dunkler, nur noch sehr schwer etwas sehen kann (sieht alles gleich dunkel aus!)

Nun suche ich ein paar Gläser, die man auch mal im Wald nehmen kann, ohne gleich "blind" zu sein, welche aber dennoch von Außen verspiegelt sind (mag das nicht, wenn man "durchsehen" kann von außen). Gibt es sowas für Adidas?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk1609 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das selbe Problem. 187cm lang 105kg - Radshirt spannt über der Plauze. Lösung: funktions Laufshirt (hat zwar keine Tasche aber erfüllt seinen Zweck)
P.S. es ist nicht alles Geld was stinkt
allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Limbacher71 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Also ich bin auch nicht einer der dünnsten Biker.
Bei 179cm bring ich auch im Moment so 105kg auf die Waage.
Da ist es schwer Funktionsshirts zu finden die mir um Schulter und Bauch passen, dann aber nicht an den Fussknöcheln scheuern, weil zu lang....
Da sind die Bikeshirts von Tchibo oder Lidl und Aldi immer ganz ok.
Die passen mir in XL und für den Preis ist es auch ok wenn sie nach einer Saison dann in die Tonne wandern.

Hosen hab ich eine von Gonso und eine von Lidl, kurz, schwarz und eng, mit Polster.
Mit Shorts hab ich immer so das Gefühl ich würd auf dem Sattel rumrutschen, das mag ich nicht so.

Desweiteren hab ich nen Helm vom Lidl (sitzt prima und das Vorgängermodel hat sich auch bei nem Stutz schon bewährt bei mir) Vollfingerhandschuhe auch vom Lidl (nach einer Saison gehen die auch in die Tonne), Adidas Evil Eye Pro L mit Optikeinsatz, kleine Vaude Satteltasche und ne 900ml Trinkflasche für die ganz kleinen Touren, und wenns länger wird nen Deuter Rucksack mit Trinkblase und halt Werkzeug (da brauch ich mal ein neues, das vom Tchibo taugt mal garnix ) Schlauch, Handy, Müsliriegel, Banane, Regenjacke usw....

Jo und dann halt kurze Sportsocken und Carver-Klick-Schuhe.


----------



## SteffenZ (1. Juli 2011)

Je nach Temperatur kurz- oder langärmiges Shirt (z.B. Rose) ggfl mit Unterhemd (bsp Craft) 

kurze Shorts ab 15 ° (ggfl Knielinge bei) 
wenn es kühler ist dann die gute Gore fusion hose in lang....

An Schuhen möchte ich die richtige Radschuhe mit SPD- Klicksystem nicht mehr missen... 

Handschuhe je nach temperatur...kurz oder lang dick oder dünn...

Helm ist pflicht auf tour...

Ich fahre immer mit Rucksack (camel MULE irgendwas) mit Trinkblase, einem Multitool, Schlauch, Flickzeug, Pumpe , Kettenschloss, und Einweghandschuhe....

Ansonsten meistens noch Äpfel und Müsliriegel sowie bei längeren Touren Stullen und LANDJÄGER.......

Geld und handy auch bei....


----------



## mobezi (1. Juli 2011)

Bisher bin ich immer in Odlo gehüllt geradelt, drüber wie drunter. 1. weil Lagerverkauf um die Ecke. 2. weil kaum jemand die Mare kennt 
Deren Freizeitausstattung (kann man auch mit wandern, klettern, zur Arbeit radeln) hat bisher auf dem MTB ausgereicht. 
Ob ich demnächst bikespezifische Dinge anschaffen werde, ob das nötig ist, wird die Zeit zeigen.
Ich fahre mit meinen heißgeliebten superbequemen wasserdichten Solomon-Turnschuhen, bisher prima, ob ich mal "Bike-Schuhe" brauchen werde, auch das weiß ich noch nicht. 
Rucksack brauch ich dringend, der Wanderrucksack ist nicht sooo geeignet... 

Aber Frage: brauche ich unbedingt einen LANDJÄGER?????  WAS zum Geier ist das???????  Hört sich gefährlich an


----------



## user_0815 (1. Juli 2011)

mobezi schrieb:


> Aber Frage: brauche ich unbedingt einen LANDJÄGER?????  WAS zum Geier ist das???????  Hört sich gefährlich an


www.gidf.de

was zu essen


----------



## Toolkid (1. Juli 2011)

mobezi schrieb:


> Aber Frage: brauche ich unbedingt einen LANDJÄGER?????  WAS zum Geier ist das???????  Hört sich gefährlich an


Das ist ein Sammelbegriff für bodenständige Raubtiere, die sich vor allem in flachen Ebenen mit leichten bis mittleren Bewuchs heimisch fühlen. Darunter fallen z. B. auch Feldjäger oder der gemeine Feldstecher. Ein Landjäger ist ein hervorragender Helfer, wenn es darum geht Heckenschützen aufzuspüren oder Krampfaderngeschwader aufzuscheuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulXT (25. März 2013)

also ich fahre im verein cross country rennen, und binb 15 jahre alt.
ich hab von rose eine kurze radhose und ein kurrarmtrikot dabei, den trikotsatz vom verein trage ich nur bei rennen. ich trage shimano klickschuhe, meine handschuhe sind von fox (langfinger). Helm und Brille von alpina. Dabei habe ich eine satteltasche mit ersatzschlauch und reifenheber, zwei mini- mulitools und etwas Geld. trinkflasche von powerbar mit apfelsaftschorle drinnen (das beste isotonische getränk für radsportler). wenn das Wetter leicht umschlägt habe ich in der trikottasche meist noch beinlinge und eine leichte radjacke dabei, die superklein zusammenfaltbar ist.

Happy Trails,
Paul


----------



## MonsterJoe (27. März 2013)

Da hat jemand aber einen alten Schinken ausgegraben!


----------



## gonzo31031960 (27. März 2013)

Früher Radklamotten Radhose mit Polster und Trikos und Radschuhe SPD Klickpedale letzter Zeit aber umgestiegen auf Flattpedal mit Scaterschuhen ganz normale von Nike. Komme gut damit zurecht obwohl ich Jahre lang Klickpedale gefahren bin aber im Winter sind normale Schuhe einfach besser wegen der Kältebrücke durchs Metall unter dem Schuh wird dann nach längerer Zeit kalt am Fuß,bin dann auch noch auf andere Hosen umgestiegen Alpinstars sowie Fox Hosen aus dem Enduro Downhillbereich sind bequem und schützen beim Sturz besser, Oberteile Funktionssachen Softcell usw.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## duc-mo (27. März 2013)

Unglaublich was ihr für ne Geduld mit dem Kerl habt... 

Wie an anderer Stelle schon treffend geschrieben würde... Goethe ist einfach schwer von Begriff!!! Das Problem ist nur, das er wirklich jeden Mist mit der IBC teilen muss... "Was soll ich anziehen", "wie hoch stell ich meinen Sattel", "was kommt am besten auf den Kopf", "wie park ich mein Rad", "soll ich da nen Sticker drauf machen", etc... Alles hier nach zu lesen und über weite Strecken wirklich *sehr* kurzweilig... 

Was ich mich aber wirklich frage... Wie kommt ein Mensch selbständig durchs Leben, wenn bei den einfachsten Problemen Hilfe nötig ist...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (27. März 2013)

Hallo duc-mo
Du aber auch ,so wie ich das sehe hat sich Goethe schon fast 2 jahre hier nicht mehr herumgetrieben ,sag lieber PaulXT dass der Tread schon Aspach ist.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Edged (27. März 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> ...,sag lieber PaulXT dass der Tread schon Aspach ist.


PaulXT ist 15 Jahre jung und begeistert vom MTB-Sport. Da darf man doch ein wenig Nachsicht haben ...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (27. März 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> PaulXT ist 15 Jahre jung und begeistert vom MTB-Sport. Da darf man doch ein wenig Nachsicht haben ...



Hallo
Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht,ich wollte nur Goethe etwas in Schuz nemen vor duc-mo ,ich weis Goethe ist nicht ganz einfach, aber auch ich habe mal mit blöden Fragen angefangen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## PaulXT (28. März 2013)

ups, hab garnet auf des datum geschaut  sry, bin noch net lang hier drin


----------



## ole88 (3. April 2013)

macht doch nix, die leggins sind auch wieder belebt worden da kann man son thread auch wiederausgraben


----------



## PaulXT (3. April 2013)

Na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NSchwarzwald (3. April 2013)

Fahre nur in echtem Pelz, mir tun die Polyesterchen leid.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2013)

in der stadt nur mit stahlhelm.


----------



## Trailwolf (11. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> in der stadt nur mit stahlhelm.






Genau! Um das Trommelhupen sicher zu überstehen!


----------



## Odin_mtb (17. Mai 2021)

micha555 schrieb:


> Unterhose (!) willst du hier auch die Marke wissen?
> enge Radhose mit Polster von Sugoi, Spezialized oder Rose
> Funktionsunterhemd von Odlo, BikeWear oder Dynamics
> Trikot kurz, durchgehender RV, Spezialized, Gonso oder NoName
> ...


Unterhose in einer Raderhose? Steht da als nicht extra drauf das man nichts drunter anhaben soll? Also ich immer ohne Unterhose


----------

